# Derelict Trio, Ollerton, Notts, October 2016



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2016)

Wasn’t going to do a report on these three places as they are just externals from a recce. That said, they all sort of hang together as a trio and they all have their story so thought I’d stick them together. The irony is that Ollerton is a rather nice village with some fab buildings, but these three stick out like a sore thumb and have been abandoned for some time.

*1. Ollerton Hall*
Been watching this place for a long while. Finally I got a chance to stop off and have a recce. There’s some back-story with this Grade II listed building that dates from1700. It was sold by Local Authority to Pullen Homes in 2007. The new owner subsequently started to execute the 1990 permission for care home use and undertook limited repairs to the hall. Certain elements of the scheme were unauthorised and enforcement was carried out and all development work on site halted. The owner subsequently appealed against refusal of permission for residential conversion but this was dismissed by the Inspectorate the Local Planning Authority who have now taken back ownership of the building. Currently the demo squad are in and appear to be knocking down the aforementioned unauthorised additions to this lovely house. What the future holds for the hall I’m not too sure. It definitely deserves further exploring but the position bang in the centre of the village makes it a difficult one.


img8039 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8041 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8043 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8044 by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. Sherwood Garage*
Literally across the road from the hall, Sherwood garage has been empty for some time. The garage and the adjoining old farm buildings are owned by Sam Smith’s Brewery. There have been calls from local residents for the owners to redevelop the site but nothing has happened for many years. Again definitively worth further exploration.


img8046 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8047 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8048 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8050bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8051 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8053 by HughieDW, on Flickr

*Leggott’s Café*
The third of the trio is the former Leggott’s Café, on Wellow Road. It has been in a dilapidated state for more than 35 years. Ollerton Village Residents’ Association want the district council to compulsorily purchase but the grounds for being able to do this shaky.

Front view:


img8054 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old sign:


img8055 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An unusual from pillar:


img8056 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Even the dangerous building sign is old!


img8057 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice hughie.funny enough we spotted this place last year coming back from Sheffield.and we parked near the garage,sorry you could not get in because neither could we


----------



## HughieD (Oct 11, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice hughie.funny enough we spotted this place last year coming back from Sheffield.and we parked near the garage,sorry you could not get in because neither could we



Cheers Mikey. Things may change access wise so well worth another look in the future, especially with the work going on at the hall. Seen a video of the inside of the hall and it looks pretty stripped. The garage looks really interesting though.


----------

